# MY HAMSTER KEEPS SNEEZING!



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

hello everybody,,

I need advice ASAP please,

My hamster keeps on and on sneezing!

It only happens when she’s digging and when she’s grooming, she does it constantly and I’m really worried about her


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

honeythehamster123 said:


> hello everybody,,
> 
> I need advice ASAP please,
> 
> ...


What type of bedding is your hamster on? Ceder , pine and other dusty or softwood beddings aren't reccomended. U may be dealing with a allergy, which if that's the case, can be easily corrected


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

•HamsterOfficial • said:


> What type of bedding is your hamster on? Ceder , pine and other dusty or softwood beddings aren't reccomended. U may be dealing with a allergy, which if that's the case, can be easily corrected


it is the normal wood shavings from pets at home, I noticed she had some small pieces of bedding by her nose when she was sneezing but I don't know how to get it off without frightening her


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

honeythehamster123 said:


> it is the normal wood shavings from pets at home, I noticed she had some small pieces of bedding by her nose when she was sneezing but I don't know how to get it off without frightening her


It may be the bedding. Do u maybe have any of these beddings in your area? Carefresh, Kaytee clean and cozy or boxo? Aspen is one of the safe hardwoodshavings, but sometimes hamsters do have allergies to the bedding. Paper based beddings work best and can be ordered online too . Do u perhaps know the name of the woodshavings?


----------

